# Convertir un MKV lisible pour l'apple TV 2



## jenjenkiller42 (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je vais bientôt m'acheter une apple tv (d'ici une semaine), mais depuis sa sortir je n'arrive pas a trouvé un logiciel correcte pour convertir mes MKV en h264, ou un autre format pour la ATV 2. 

Avez vous une solution en sachant que j'aimerai gardé la piste 5.1 dolby digital. 

Si quelqu'un a déjà essayé et que cela fonctionne correctement car pour moi le son c'est toujours retrouvé étouffé  ou alors j'avais pas de 720p :mouais:.

Car mon but final c'est de décentralisé les films sur ma time capsule et que la ATV se débrouille.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mungopark (25 Octobre 2010)

Handbrake fait tout ça très bien, il y a aussi iFlicks qui dans sa dernière béta permet d'extraire la piste vidéo H264 d'un MKV et de le transformer en MP4 sans réencodage, très prometteur !


----------



## jenjenkiller42 (26 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse mais se que je veux savoir si handbrake peu convertir le tous avec le dolby digital 5.1 et que la ATV puis lire le tous sans problème.

Pour la résolution on peu laissé en 1080p ou obligatoirement il faut mettre en 720p?


----------



## E Streeter (27 Octobre 2010)

jenjenkiller42 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse mais se que je veux savoir si handbrake peu convertir le tous avec le dolby digital 5.1 et que la ATV puis lire le tous sans problème.
> 
> Pour la résolution on peu laissé en 1080p ou obligatoirement il faut mettre en 720p?


Je dirais 720p puisque c'est la résolution maximum de l'ATV.
Quant au 5.1 .. pas de soucis avec handbrake, il te ramène bien la piste son que tu veux.


----------



## Mungopark (27 Octobre 2010)

E Streeter a dit:


> Je dirais 720p puisque c'est la résolution maximum de l'ATV.



Il me semble avoir lu que l'ATV2 lit bien les fichiers en 1080p, elle les downscale en 720p.



> Quant au 5.1 .. pas de soucis avec handbrake, il te ramène bien la piste son que tu veux.



Pour que la piste 5.1 soit lue sur l'ATV2 il faut choisir "AC3 passthrough" (ni le DTS ni le AAC 6ch ne sont lisibles). 
Sinon la conversion en DPL II AAC est très bien aussi, je n'ai pas vu de grande différence avec l'AC3...


----------

